# DI 2 on tarmac



## Timmy269 (Aug 11, 2015)

Hey, I have a DI2 groupset that I will fit on to my future tarmac frame 2016. Can I put te cable of the DI2 in the same hole as the cableof the rear break?
Where dit you mounted the junction box, beneath te stem oranother less visible place? Pics please


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

If you are going to use Di2, BUY A FRAME MADE FOR DI2. Modern carbon fiber frames made for and advertised as for traditional cable shifting (NOT DI2), will usually NOT WORK with DI2.


In answer to your question....No. Don't do that.


----------



## 1Butcher (Mar 15, 2011)

Why not run the wires through the derailleur holes? 

Many people say do not drill holes. There are many people that have and not had issues. I have yet to find someone that drilled a hole for electric shifting and caused a catastrophe. Those that say do not, do not drill holes, but insist they are right. Those that have, do drill holes and say they have not had a problem. 

I will trust someone that has vs someone that has not. Of course, common sense has to come in somewhere.


----------



## Timmy269 (Aug 11, 2015)

What is de differnece between the 2 frames. Here in Belgiumthere is no special DI2 frame. I find nothing of it on the website ofspecialezed. <o></o
I think that on the bike of Peter Sagan, the DI2 cable goes inthe same hole as the rear brake cable.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Timmy269 said:


> What is de differnece between the 2 frames. Here in Belgiumthere is no special DI2 frame. I find nothing of it on the website ofspecialezed. <o></o
> I think that on the bike of Peter Sagan, the DI2 cable goes inthe same hole as the rear brake cable.
> View attachment 311970




And where are you going to put the battery and the junction box? You need to pull out a power-drill....or use a ton of zip-ties.

Buy a bikeframe made for DI2.


----------



## AMessy (Jul 25, 2006)

I just built up a 2016 Tarmac Pro Frameset using a Ultegra 6870 groupset with integral seatpost battery. I used the cable lengths in this guide and they were spot on. http://service.specialized.com/collateral/ownersguide/new/assets/pdf/0000039491_R1.pdf

The frame is compatible with internal di2 routing. You are correct that the wire from Junction A to Junction B enters the frame in the same point as the rear brake cable. There is a little slot for the wire to neatly tuck in behind the brake cable housing ferrule. This second link is the cable routing guide from specialized for the new tarmacs. Note the only grommet not supplied is for the front Derailleur wire, it is intended that you will use one of the round Shimano grommets. http://service.specialized.com/collateral/ownersguide/new/assets/pdf/0000040986.pdf

I attached the Junction A under the stem with the mounting bracket and strap supplied by shimano with the junction box. It looks fine, is out of the way, and is easy to access especially if you need to use the trim function. 

One note on battery. The frame comes with the required mounting point for an external battery. The bottom bracket access door that ships with the frame has the two threaded holes for mounting the external di2 battery mount under the bottom bracket. I already had the internal battery so I wanted to mount it in the seatpost. To do this you will have to order the correct seatpost mounts from your specialized dealer. I think it was $12 or so. This link gives direction on how to install that. https://www.benscycle.com/pdf/0000016639_IG0436_revA.pdf

Routing the di2 wires was quick and easy. I had the park tool internal cable pulling tool (wires with magnets) and it was a huge help. 

Also note that depending on which battery location you use will dictate which wire length you need on that guide I linked to above. 

Additionally I used a Shimano Ultegra crankset with Wheels MFG outboard bottom bracket. The frameset comes with the BB30 bearings pressed into the frame already but also comes with a set of aluminum adapter inserts to use a Shimano crank. I had to use a bearing puller to get the factory bearings out as they had retaining compound on them and were not easily able to be tapped out with the park BB30 remover.


----------



## Timmy269 (Aug 11, 2015)

1Butcher said:


> Why not run the wires through the derailleur holes?
> 
> Many people say do not drill holes. There are many people that have and not had issues. I have yet to find someone that drilled a hole for electric shifting and caused a catastrophe. Those that say do not, do not drill holes, but insist they are right. Those that have, do drill holes and say they have not had a problem.
> 
> I will trust someone that has vs someone that has not. Of course, common sense has to come in somewhere.


I wouldn’t drill holes for it but I thought it was possible.<o></o>
<o></o>
It would be much cleaner if it could.


----------



## 1Butcher (Mar 15, 2011)

I got an idea, buy a 2016 Tarmac frame. They're all made for Di2 [with close inspection on Specialized website] they all have the holes for the front derailleur and what not.

Specialized Bicycle Components Tarmac Internal cable routing manual


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

I'm confused by this topic and half of the posts in here... a 2016 Tarmac is Di2 compatible. There is no Di2 specific version of the Tarmac. The only difference is which ferrules you use in the holes for Di2 vs. standard cables.


----------



## 1Butcher (Mar 15, 2011)

The thread is fluid and sometimes it takes a bit to pull your head out. 

The OP appears to think the Tarmac has to be modded to install Di2. It now becomes clear the factory has made the frame to accept both.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

1Butcher said:


> The thread is fluid and sometimes it takes a bit to pull your head out.
> 
> The OP appears to think the Tarmac has to be modded to install Di2. It now becomes clear the factory has made the frame to accept both.


I'm guessing the OP edited his posts...


----------



## 1Butcher (Mar 15, 2011)

I believe you're right. Either way, we are back on track.


----------



## Timmy269 (Aug 11, 2015)

AMessy said:


> I just built up a 2016 Tarmac Pro Frameset using a Ultegra 6870 groupset with integral seatpost battery. I used the cable lengths in this guide and they were spot on. http://service.specialized.com/collateral/ownersguide/new/assets/pdf/0000039491_R1.pdf
> 
> The frame is compatible with internal di2 routing. You are correct that the wire from Junction A to Junction B enters the frame in the same point as the rear brake cable. There is a little slot for the wire to neatly tuck in behind the brake cable housing ferrule. This second link is the cable routing guide from specialized for the new tarmacs. Note the only grommet not supplied is for the front Derailleur wire, it is intended that you will use one of the round Shimano grommets. http://service.specialized.com/collateral/ownersguide/new/assets/pdf/0000040986.pdf
> 
> ...


:thumbsupid you use a heat shrink or zip ties to connect the DI2 cable to the Rear brake cable before they go in the frame or leave you the both seperatly?
Can you post a picture of your bike?


----------



## AMessy (Jul 25, 2006)

Timmy269 said:


> :thumbsupid you use a heat shrink or zip ties to connect the DI2 cable to the Rear brake cable before they go in the frame or leave you the both seperatly?
> Can you post a picture of your bike?



I planned to use heat shrink but couldn't find the correct diameter tubing at the time i was building it up. I'll defiantly be adding the heat shrink before I take it out on the road (its the middle of winter here now). Right now I just have a few wraps of electrical tape spaced along the brake housing/di2 cable run to keep the two together.


----------



## Timmy269 (Aug 11, 2015)

Thanks for the pictures AMessy.


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

Marc said:


> And where are you going to put the battery and the junction box? You need to pull out a power-drill....or use a ton of zip-ties.
> 
> Buy a bikeframe made for DI2.[/COLOR]


Battery can go in the seatpost or in the seat tube. 

Junction box A could go under the stem or you could buy a stem that integrates it into the stem. Junction box B goes inside the frame, usually in the downtube.


----------



## Timmy269 (Aug 11, 2015)

I have my new frame and I am building it up.
There are rubbers for the internal battery but I don't know how I have to put it on the battery. it's something like this. Anyone with a manual


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

http://service.specialized.com/collateral/ownersguide/new/assets/pdf/IG0436_revA.pdf


----------



## Timmy269 (Aug 11, 2015)

MMsRepBike said:


> http://service.specialized.com/collateral/ownersguide/new/assets/pdf/IG0436_revA.pdf


Thanks


----------



## Timmy269 (Aug 11, 2015)

I have also a D-fly of shimano but I can't get it in to the frame trough the whole of the bracket and the frame. Where did you put yours?


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

I think you'll either have to stuff it down the seat tube or just tie it to the seat stay on the outside.


----------



## thehook (Mar 14, 2006)

Help Needed.

Quick question. I hace a 2013 S-works Sl4. I just Installed UI2. Under the bottom bracket. The cable guide I removed. Is there some sort of cover to keep the frame protected? Now that the cables for the UI2 run through there are exposed.
Thanks


----------



## Timmy269 (Aug 11, 2015)

The front derraileur cable is oke, the battery cable is oke,but the rear derraileircable is difficult. In the manual the cable goes over the bottom bracket but of hen I try this the cable goes rach time in the seatpost, and when I try where the sheat is. Is the whole not big enough.


----------

